# Bay dredging for dock???



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok... I think I already know the answer to this, but I'm going to ask anyway and hope someone surprises me.

I live on the bay in Destin and our water is crap. As I am writing this, I have about 4 inches at my dock and it's supposed to be in the upper 60's today. We've lived here for 3 years now and the water seems to be getting worse and worse. Even on the best days in the summer, we have only 24" or so.

I've been told you can apply for a permit to dredge, but it takes an act of Congress to actually get it approved.

*Has anyone here successfully applied for a permit to dredge and gotten it approved? If so, who do you apply to and what's the secret to get an approval???*

Thanks!
Brent


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If the surrounding area is the same as yours it would fill in anyway. It could take a couple of years to get a permit. DEP, EPA, CORP, etc...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*It is easier to ask for forgivness, than permission.*

*Blow it out.*


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> *It is easier to ask for forgivness, than permission.*
> 
> *Blow it out.*


I think you have a fuel system problem.... boggs down under load.

You had better fix that, even if you have to tie the boat up and put it in gear and let it run for a while... :whistling:

These problems can be tricky, might take several times of doing this to figure it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

At my last home we found a guy with a shallow drive twin screw diesel that blew out my slip. The cost was replace all of his impellers and service his cooling system. If you can find someone to do this it would help. Your problem is that it's so shallow already. Even in the summer. 

I do know a company with a dredge and will call and see if he still does this. His company is in Navarre.


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

I probably need 100-200 yards dredged to get out comfortably 70% of the time. I have a World Cat that the hull drafts 12". Loaded up, I need 16-20" of water to get in and out easily.

I know it would be expensive and it would have to be done ever couple of years, but I think if I ran the same line in and out, it should stay blown out.


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

BananaTom said:


> *It is easier to ask for forgivness, than permission.*
> 
> *Blow it out.*


Might be extremely expensive to ask for forgiveness!

There is a Supreme Court case right now for a couple that cleared their lot to build on. The lot had wetlands on it. The DEP came in and told the land owners that they had 30 days to put the lot back as it was or they would face a fine of $37k per day.

The DEP told them that once the lot was back to it's original state, they could then ask for an exception to get a building permit. Makes sense huh???

I've seen DEP Police SUV's Walton County twice in the last month. I don't think I want to take the chance of getting killed by fines.


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> At my last home we found a guy with a shallow drive twin screw diesel that blew out my slip. The cost was replace all of his impellers and service his cooling system. If you can find someone to do this it would help. Your problem is that it's so shallow already. Even in the summer.
> 
> I do know a company with a dredge and will call and see if he still does this. His company is in Navarre.


Anyone that knows anyone that may be able to tell me how to get it done... I would greatly appreciate any help!!!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

100-200 yards is going to be a problem...
I rented a 3 inch trash pump and dredged around my dock. It will move a lot of sand in a short amount of time. 

3 permits, DEP, ACOE, and County to build a dock and install a lift. Over 4 months to get approved. DEP was not too bad to deal with. ACOE is another story. They think they are more holy than God. An arrogant bunch of asses! GOOD-LUCK my friend


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

SHO-NUFF said:


> 100-200 yards is going to be a problem...
> I rented a 3 inch trash pump and dredged around my dock. It will move a lot of sand in a short amount of time.
> 
> 3 permits, DEP, ACOE, and County to build a dock and install a lift. Over 4 months to get approved. DEP was not too bad to deal with. ACOE is another story. They think they are more holy than God. An arrogant bunch of asses! GOOD-LUCK my friend


Where did you rent the trash pump and what size? If nothing else, may be a good alternative to just deepen my slip a little.


----------

